# Consignment shops



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Can any jocks give me the names of any decent consignment shops in their area? The kind that takes handmade art and crafty type stuff. Just did the bills and we are in need of some serious money! I have been thinking about doing some consignment shop business. Internet searches are not providing what I need, just giving me shops that sell used clothes and such. They don't have to be in my area as I would mail them the product.

I understand that if you do business with a shop you would not want another woodworker there but from what I understand is that they only take on another woodworker if they do totally different stuff. Any help you guys can give will be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Myself and most of the people I have run into that have done consignment shops would never do it again.

Reasons are: Minimal sales if any. Salespeople don't know how to sell it or don't care. Usually consignment shops don't attract an upper income crowd with disposable income.

Might try galleries, retail stores, specialty stores and art/craft shows.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Have to +1 what Jim says. I was in a consignment shop for about three months. After it was all done, we ended up making about $10 and missing a lot of good stuff that was sold to basically pay the freight of the shop.

The only people making money in consignment shops are the shop owners.
I would keep getting calls from the shop owner asking if I would take less, since he had someone that had offered less. Gets very tiring.

I now am a contributing artist at my local museum, and they do take 35%, but I can adjust my pricing accordingly, they cater to a high level clientele, and I have a good relationship with them. Plus, they do advertise and focus on artists in a kind of rotating basis.

Galleries and museums, OK.
Consignment shops, not so much.


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Maybe I worded it wrong with consignment shops. I don't really know what they are called and that's the problem. There is one here in town that only sells handmade stuff. It sells upper scale handmade jewelry and artsy type stuff. All of it is high quality stuff and their clientele is all upper middle class to upper class. They take 50% of the profit but they sell every piece you give them. That's more of the shops that I am looking for. Anyone give me some contact info?


----------



## Artz (Mar 29, 2014)

I Think what you are looking for is a Craft or Art Gallery that will except your work on consignment. Most do work on consignment. except the shop to offer a 50%/50% split. This is fair as they have rent and other bills to pay make sure they have an excellent innovatory system in place and that if a work is sold that you get paid within 30 days no if and or buts. Best to talk to people that have work in the shop. Find out how the shop is dealing with them. Some shops will take work from more then one woodworker if what you have is different from other work they have in the shop. Check art galleries and craft shops. I have been on both ends as retailer and a artist. I Have been ripped off by a gallery and have heard many horror stories from some very talented people about not getting paid work missing from the gallery or the owner closing the shop and taking all the work with them. But if you have 3 really good Galleries working for you you can make a good living doing something you love to do You need to put together a nice portfolio of your work This can be done on line Do the best photos you can and make it all look like you are a professional. You need to be a professional If you are selling well The Gallery needs to be able to count on you suppling product to them. As a manager of a gallery there is nothing worse then not having an artist craftsmen produce work that you can sell. A gallery can do a lot for you build your reputation find shows and competitions for you to enter and of course help keep the lights on in your shop or studio.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

There's one that focuses on woodwork in Newport OR but I don't know the name. Lots of nice stuff there and they must be doing ok because they survived the recession. They're on the bayfront…if you were in the tourist area looking at the water they'd be at the end of the strip all the way to your right and on the side of the road away from the water. Might be able to spot them on google streetview.


----------

